# Camp Chef Longevity



## runway1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I know there are many Camp Chef owners here and I'm looking at getting a DLX model.  Just wondering, are they reliable after a few years?  I know the controller isn't the best - not sure it needs to be, but I would want it to stay functional for more than 3 years without having to rebuild it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

I have ran hundreds of pounds pellets through my cooker with zero issue. I have the SE so i upgraded the controller for the extra options the digital controller offers.

But had no issues and belong to a group of over 5000 camp chef owners and nobody complains about thier controllers. Yes at times there are issues as you will have with anything esp electronics.

But CC customer service is top notch and second to none. I have owned thier products for years.


----------



## bregent (Nov 30, 2017)

To be honest, I had a DLX for 3-4 months that never really worked right. It had wide temp swings (100F or more) and frequent flame outs. CampChef support was helpful but were never able to resolve and in the end, allowed me to return for a full refund.  However, I feel I was just unlucky as most folks that own them really like them. 

I know a few dozen owners, and several have also complained about temperature problems and failed controllers. 

But even with that, I still think it's a good value and now that they've increased the warranty to 3 years, you don't have much to worry about.


----------



## radio (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm looking hard at the Cabela's Magnum smoker which is a re branded Camp Chef.  Cabela's has a lifetime warranty on theirs VS 3 years on Camp Chef.  Might be worth a look


----------



## runway1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I wish I could but Cebelas no longer carries those


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

They still carry the magnum 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-MAGNUM-PELLET-GRILL-W-WINDOW/2473859.uts?slotId=0


----------



## radio (Dec 1, 2017)

runway1 said:


> I wish I could but Cebelas no longer carries those



I just checked stock online in a couple of stores nearest me and they are in stock. If they go on sale anytime soon, I think I will pull the trigger on one.


----------



## runway1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hooooly Toledo. I searched 3-4 times and never found that.  I was in the 'smokers' area and clicked 'Cebelas' brand and nothing.  It's in the 'grills' area.  Sure glad you folks fixed my wagon - thank you!  I think I might feed the beast on this item.

Has that darn window.  Hate that.


----------



## runway1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Not all Cebelas items have lifetime warranty.  I can't find where it says that.  Considering it's $90 more than Amazon, that's what I would be buying.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Dec 1, 2017)

This is what their website says   -   Lifetime Guarantee
Cabela’s-brand merchandise is guaranteed for the life of the product against defects in workmanship under normal wear and tear conditions.

Workmanship and normal wear and tear is a pretty big grey area. I.would think any faults in workmanship would show up under the normal warranty 
 So if the comtroller goes out 4 years in its not covered.

Camp chef is a great product and i will always go camp chef products first. 
Buy this cabellas warranty sounds a bit like a gimmick


----------



## zerowin (Dec 1, 2017)

The new three year warranty is very nice to hear.  DLXs are 460 on amazon with free prime shipping, or the same at home depot with free ship to store I believe if you're not a prime member.  I haven't had my STX for more than half a year, but use it almost every weekend still, and it's holding up great.  If you are prime, and sign up for the amazon card, that's 70 more off for 390, and if I hadn't found my STX already, I'd be very tempted.  Good luck with whatever you folks choose!


----------



## radio (Dec 1, 2017)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> This is what their website says   -   Lifetime Guarantee
> Cabela’s-brand merchandise is guaranteed for the life of the product against defects in workmanship under normal wear and tear conditions.
> 
> Workmanship and normal wear and tear is a pretty big grey area. I.would think any faults in workmanship would show up under the normal warranty
> ...



How is "Normal wear and tear" a gimmick?  Nearly everyone else's  warranty EXCLUDES normal wear, so having that included is a big plus in my book.
Have you bought anything at Cabela's?  They even warranty their shoes and boots with a lifetime warranty that includes "normal wear and tear"!  If the soles wear out, stitches rip, or otherwise just plain wear out from "normal wear and tear", they replace them.   Just hang onto your receipt and they replace things no questions asked.  Not sure how long this will continue though since Bass Pro bought them out.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Dec 1, 2017)

If the controller craps out after 5 years you think they will fix it ?? Or say its not normal wear and tear ?? If so then awesome but i dont know.

Kinda like a car dealership will say you have lifetime if you buy OEM and we install it. But when jt comes time they cite uneven wear or some other thing to get out of covering it.

So if they honor that lifetime or weasel out i dont know. If they do them good on them and gimmick might be the wrong word but the wording leaves a lot of grey area thats left to interpretation and many ways to get out of honoring it is my point


----------



## bregent (Dec 1, 2017)

"defects in workmanship under normal wear and tear conditions" is not unusual - it's pretty much included in every warranty I've come across. It is what you would expect, right? The grey area is 'Lifetime Guarantee'.  What is the lifetime of a product?  In some cases it's the lifetime of the original owner. In others, it's the expected useful life of a product.  It's often intentionally vague and left to the discretion of a warranty department when claim is made. If a controller has an expected life of X years and fails after that, then it's not a defect in a workmanship

My understanding of Cabellas is that they are very generous with their warranty claims and it's one of the reasons folks like to shop there.


----------



## runway1 (Dec 1, 2017)

bregent said:


> My understanding of Cabellas is that they are very generous with their warranty claims and it's one of the reasons folks like to shop there.



Mine as well.  I've had nothing but good experiences with their products.


----------



## runway1 (Dec 1, 2017)

but again, if a controller goes out after 5+ years, not sure I'd blame them for not replacing it, although, they should be more clear as to exactly what that means.


----------



## radio (Dec 1, 2017)

runway1 said:


> but again, if a controller goes out after 5+ years, not sure I'd blame them for not replacing it, although, they should be more clear as to exactly what that means.


I suggest you e mail or call Cabela's customer service.  I have been a customer for many years and yet to experience an issue with repairs or replacement.  Since Johnny Morris of Bass Pro bought Cabelas, I look for many things to change, and not for the better!


----------



## tosc7506 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have had my DLX since May of 2017 and really like it.  Quite the change from the MES 40 that I had previously.  I ended up buying the lower shelf and the sear box (which means I should have just got the Camp Chef Woodwind).  I cook on this thing several times a week and have only had one bad experience....wife wanted to try grilling cod on it which didn't turn out so well(my kids were asking when we could have "shitfish" again).


----------



## runway1 (Dec 24, 2017)

That's funny.  Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------

